# Balikbayan privilege



## Balikbayan (Apr 23, 2019)

I arrived in the Philippines with my wife and have a balikbayan privilege stamp, can I leave the country without my wife?


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

Balikbayan said:


> I arrived in the Philippines with my wife and have a balikbayan privilege stamp, can I leave the country without my wife?


Yes of course you can but on re-entry you would come in as a tourist.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

I'm not familiar with Balikbayan privilege Visa but I did make an effort at trying to answer your question and it appears she either has to be with you or and this is a big "IF" you need to bring your marriage certificate. And like Gary mentions if you leave on your own you'll end up on return with a Tourist Visa.

If no one can further answer your question then I'd contact the PBI here by either messaging them or calling the office, I've done both and it works you might want to have your wife standing by on the phone call because at times they need someone that can speak Tagalog.

https://www.facebook.com/officialbureauofimmigration

Another note... I'm unsure if you want to go the 13a route but if so you could probably knock this out if headed back to the US, I completed my 13a Visa through the mail system and it took me two months but if you live near or travel to a Philippine Consulate stateside it could be done much faster and no more worries about the probationary. Here's another link to the Philippine Consulates in the US http://www.philippinessanfrancisco.org/philippines-sf/consulate-finder-sf/ I had to use the Consulate that works with my state so I ended up using the Chicago Philippine Consulate.


----------



## Tukaram (Dec 18, 2014)

Yes you can leave the country without her, while you are on a BB stamp (and no ECC required). The BB stamp expires the moment you leave the country (with or without her). If you reenter alone, you get a tourist 30 day stamp. If you reenter with her, you can get another 12 month BB stamp.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

Tukaram said:


> Yes you can leave the country without her, while you are on a BB stamp (and no ECC required). The BB stamp expires the moment you leave the country (with or without her). If you reenter alone, you get a tourist 30 day stamp. If you reenter with her, you can get another 12 month BB stamp.


Just a note about the Balikbayan privilege, it's actually your wife's privilege that is extended to her immediate family when she enters the Philippines. Your wife is effectively requesting the privilege on your behalf. The 13a is similar in that your wife is securing the visa on your behalf.


----------



## Tiz (Jan 23, 2016)

M.C.A. said:


> I'm not familiar with Balikbayan privilege Visa but I did make an effort at trying to answer your question and it appears she either has to be with you or and this is a big "IF" you need to bring your marriage certificate. And like Gary mentions if you leave on your own you'll end up on return with a Tourist Visa.


from https://immigration.gov.ph/faqs/visa-inquiry/balikbayan-previlege

4. Can a foreigner spouse or child of a Balikbayan avail this privilege when traveling to the Philippines alone?

A foreign national spouse and/or child of a Balikbayan may only be given the said privilege if he/she is traveling with his/her Balikbayan spouse or parent.


----------



## SteveHiggins1962 (Nov 9, 2019)

A few years back, when I was still married, I was returning to the Philippines alone. The Immigration agent saw my many previous Balikbayan stamps in my passport and we chatted a bit. I politely asked him if I could get a Balikbayan stamp, which he did. That made my day!

This was in the Visayas. I'm doubtful it would have ever happened at Manila.


----------

